# Wanting to try Rhinestones...



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Wanting to try some rhinestone designs and I have a few questions....

1. Where to buy or get sample of some rhinestones
2. Where to get and what type of paper to make template on?
3. Can i make a template with a laser engraver?
4. What size is the most common size?
5. What is the type of paper that the rhinestones stick to and where to get.

Thanks


----------



## joyce932 (Sep 15, 2009)

hi, 
1.If you want to have a trial ,you can find a local store first.
2/3. The template paper is some kinda thick paper,if you wanna make the laser engraver, you need a laser-cut machine,it is expensive.So I suggest that you can ask the rhinestone supplier to make motifs for you.
4.For it is usual for garment, the size is not too huge, but no specilized size limit.
5.It is stick paper, we usually use three types ( korean silicone paper ,korean acrylic paper and china paper)


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

studog79 said:


> Wanting to try some rhinestone designs and I have a few questions....
> 
> 1. Where to buy or get sample of some rhinestones
> 2. Where to get and what type of paper to make template on?
> ...



Hey Stu 

A great place that might send you some samples is novarhinestone.com, They have just about any different type of hotfix stones you can think of.

The sticky paper that you put the rhinestones on for transfering is called mylar paper, there is also a silicone paper. The place above that I mentioned sells both. As far as size, there are a ton of different sizes, it just depends on what size design you are wanting to do. My most popular size stones I use are 3mm and 4mm, due to it not taking as many stones the bigger the size you use. 4 mm is the standard size rhinestones that you normally see on stuff in the stores.

I know that Roland has a program for their engravers for making templates, but I cannot say for sure whether they work well or not. 

Another idea if you cannot find free samples is that threadart.com alot of times has sales with a mix of different sizes and colors stones. When I first started doing them I bought their special mixes just to see which colors I liked best and would use the most.

Hope this helps


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

joyce932 said:


> hi,
> 1.If you want to have a trial ,you can find a local store first.
> 2/3. The template paper is some kinda thick paper,if you wanna make the laser engraver, you need a laser-cut machine,it is expensive.So I suggest that you can ask the rhinestone supplier to make motifs for you.
> 4.For it is usual for garment, the size is not too huge, but no specilized size limit.
> 5.It is stick paper, we usually use three types ( korean silicone paper ,korean acrylic paper and china paper)


Thanks. I already have a laser engraver and I am looking for other ways to use it. We have been burning designs into leather that we have been selling to the local professional baseball team.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks I will try your suggestions.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I think the MOST commonly used stone size is the 3mm (ss10) stone. It's not too large, but not too small and you can get good definition in your designs. The other sizes used very frequently are the 2mm(ss6) and the 4mm(ss16). Most folks will have a good supply stock of those sizes. I saw a YouTube video of a guy making rhinestone patterns with his Laser machine. Do a search for that on YouTube and it should give you more information. Sorry I can't remember the link, but I couldn't afford a laser cutter, so I just kind of tucked that info away.

Good luck.


----------



## IBXpressions (Mar 6, 2009)

Just be careful on the quality of rhinestone. Korean rhinestones are graded from A - AAA. Here is the rule of thumb, the more A's the better the stone. If they are grade A, they aren't much better than the economy rhinestone.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Monica, you might want to be careful. Several of the members here have done research on stone quality, and it has come to us via several reliable sources, that true Korean stones DO NOT have grades. The stones with the grades are actually stones made in CHINA as "Korean" stones. Search the forum and you will find the thread(s), that go deeper into the quality of the stones, their types and the glue used.


----------



## IBXpressions (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info Allhamps!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Not a problem. There are sooo many people on this forum that have done tons of research to help us all be able to provide a better quality product and not get ripped off. I appreciate any bit of information I can find, and then I do more research. I've finally found a good supplier that has a great product (truly Korean stones), and is an honest (to date), operator. It is very difficult to find someone you can trust when they are in another country and you don't go there.


----------



## IBXpressions (Mar 6, 2009)

I have been in and out of this forum for about 7 months now and let me tell you, I have learned so much and am stilling learning from what others have done!


----------

